# Please Help me out........



## Harsha (Apr 16, 2009)

Please tell me if there is any audio driver for ASUS P5GL-MX for Windows XP SP3

My System details:
Processor: P4 2.66GHz
RAM : 512MB
Hard Disc: Seagate 80GB*2
Current OS : Win XP SP2

I am more interested in having SP3 but there is no audio driver .... so if anyone know about this...please do help me


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

SP3 had nothing to do with it - the sound drivers are the same from here:

http://support.asus.com/download/download_item.aspx?product=1&model=P5GL-MX


----------



## Harsha (Apr 16, 2009)

hey i hav got some files like 

kb888111w2ksp4.exe for Win2000 SP4
kb888111xpsp1.exe for Win XP SP1
kb888111xpsp2.exe for Win XP SP2

So i hav to install these files to install my audio driver for respective OS...so there is no file named kb888111xpsp3.exe for Win XP SP3.....i hav already tried installing without that file...it didnt work????:upset:

Please giv me any other way......or give me one specific link...


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

I am not so sure if you really need kb888111 (http://support.microsoft.com/kb/888111/) 

but I believe you need these (install as in the order below):


http://dlsvr04.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/socket775/P5GL-MX/INTEL.zip

http://dlsvr04.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/socket775/P5GL-MX/4150.zip


----------



## Harsha (Apr 16, 2009)

Thank u .... but will test that thing and then tell......:1angel:


----------



## Gstv Rck (Mar 6, 2012)

If you have Windows xp and service pack 3 and are experiencing difficulties with having no sound after a fresh installation,try this,it works 

1) Open Regedit and go to : 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Windows\CDSVersion 

2) Double-click CDSVersion and change it to 200, then restart your system. 

100 (hex) means its sp1 
200 (hex) means its sp2 
300 (hex) means its sp3 


3) Install kb888111xp2.exe (Microsoft UAA Patch which should be available from your Audio driver folder) 
4) Install audio driver 
5) Change CSDVersion back to 300 (remember this or else you system will think it's still SP2 and many SP2 updates may reemerge in your Windows Update, that's my logical guess anyway 
6) Restart your system 
or 
try with this driver below
http://timwheatley.org/www/wp-content/uploads/2008/03/_kb835221.exe

Hope this will help you


----------

